

Cradle of Mankind to Patagonia in 7 Years: A Journalist's Narrative Walk - goldfeld
http://www.niemanlab.org/2012/12/how-do-you-pack-your-bag-for-a-seven-year-22000-mile-international-reporting-assignment/

======
mneumegen
I wonder how he'll backup his footage

